# Nursing!



## AtlasRN (May 4, 2011)

Does Singapore accept American RN nurses to work in their hospitals? Or would I need to take the Singapore boards to work there? Thanks for your help!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

there is no automatic qualification - you still need to run through the nursing board upon getting an employer ..


----------



## AtlasRN (May 4, 2011)

So I would need to retake my boards then.


----------

